# Cardies Red Paw foundation



## MoneymanVape (12/8/16)

Hi people. Just want to spread the word. Cardies are running a red paw foindation for anti dog fighting. Cardies are selling scarfs and bangels for fund raising.
Itema are sold at any cardies store.
So please support them. Every bit helps.
Thank you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang (12/8/16)

I will go do my part!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (12/8/16)

wiesbang said:


> I will go do my part!


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

